# 1943 Columbia Military Bicycle



## bairdco (Apr 7, 2011)

a member on the motorbicycling.com forum posted an "i.d. needed" thread about a bike he got from a friend for 20 bucks.

turns out that bike is a 1943 Columbia Military Bike, serial number MG 151142.

i told him to post over here, but since he hasn't done it yet, i'll do it for him. i'll try to get him over here with some more info...

i figure a lot of you guys would be interested.

here's the original thread: http://motorbicycling.com/f38/i-d-neaded-28430.html

and the follow-up thread after he got some real confirmation: http://motorbicycling.com/f3/all-cleaned-up-ready-sale-28482.html

and here's a pic:


----------



## sjoseph (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Baird just hadn't gotten around to it yet


----------



## sjoseph (Apr 18, 2011)

*Sold*

This bike has been sold


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 18, 2011)

I just bought one of these bikes can someone please give me a doller amount of the value of this thing????


----------



## Richard (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm looking for one so if anyone wants to sell theirs, contact me.

Richard 
rroderman@sbcglobal.net


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 21, 2011)

military bikes are nice so i thought i would dummy one up for my own ...


----------

